# Need Some Advice



## Jmullins020 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

Age:28
Wt: 185 to 190
Ht: 6'1
Years lifting: 12
Cycles: 5

Anyways i have sust 250 coming in and i was going to stack it with anavar.  Is there a good way to go about taking it?  Maybe i should front load the sust or start the anavar a few weeks before.  I just want to get the most out of it.  Going to eat a high protein and moderate carb diet.  No breads or pastas especially at night.  Anything u guys can tell me i will listen and appreciate very much.  Thanks guys.


----------

